
Painful Lessons - The story of Dan Ariely (of Predictably Irrational) [pdf] - raju
http://www.predictablyirrational.com/pdfs/mypain.pdf
======
iamelgringo
I read Predictably Irrational last year, and as an ER nurse, I think quite a
bit about one of the lines from his book.

<from memory> Dan wrote that he presented some research he had done to his
former nurses on how removing bandages slower would cause less pain for the
patients. To which, one of the nurses replied, "but removing the dressings
quickly hurts the nurses less".</>

One of the hardest things to get over in the medical/nursing profession is
willingly causing someone pain. Some people deal with it by being control
freaks and complete ass hats. Others manage somewhat better.

